# The Quest to Get Faster [returned]



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

I made a progress thread and it was moved to accomplishment thread despite the fact that there are multiple progress threads out there, but I’ll roll with it. I’m hoping calling it a quest will prevent that from happening.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

And so, the race to sub 8 Petrus begins...
We have...
@PetrusQuber 
@xcross 
@brododragon 

Who will emerge victorious??!!?!?! (lol)


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> And so, the race to sub 8 Petrus begins...
> We have...
> @PetrusQuber
> @xcross
> ...


The race to see who can lose by the smallest amount.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

The race to see who will continue to update their thread for the longest.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

Got a non lucky 51.447 but +2ed with a U3 double flick.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

What cube are you using?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

Setup Yuxin Huanglong. It’s slowed down, so it was just a U3 at like 47 degrees.


----------



## Chris_Cube (Mar 8, 2020)

How good do you want to become with Petrus? Sub-15 ? Sub-10?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

Sub-15 is really what I'm trying for rn, but after that I want to average 7-8.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Got a non lucky 51.447 but +2ed with a U3 double flick.



If you're doing a full U3, maybe consider tightening your cube or using controlious. Also, a solve without skips is usually called Fullstep now, because non-lucky isn't really the correct term(a solve can be lucky without skips)


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you're doing a full U3, maybe consider tightening your cube or using controlious. Also, a solve without skips is usually called Fullstep now, because non-lucky isn't really the correct term(a solve can be lucky without skips)


It was a double flick that went a couple degrees over.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It was a double flick that went a couple degrees over.


Anything within 45 degrees counts as solved.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Anything within 45 degrees counts as solved.


A couple over degrees over 45.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 9, 2020)

I read the title as "The Quest to get Fatter" while skimming once.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 10, 2020)

I got mega vroom vroom-er.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 12, 2020)

Won't let me post pictures for some reason, but I got a 57.07 Ao5!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice! Just practising for now will get your averages down pretty quick. Are you colour neutral?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice! Just practising for now will get your averages down pretty quick. Are you colour neutral?


Yep. I had become color neutral right before I switched, and I had heard that Petrus is almost useless without color neutrality.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice improvement! You'll be sub-1 in no time. Sub-1 and sub-50 come pretty fast, sub-40 comes decently fast, and sub-30 took me some time. You'll improve quickly if you practice for this amout of time every week!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 5, 2020)

How's this going?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 5, 2020)

Umm... Let's forget that I haven't been practicing. I have two dumb excuses:
1. My cube is unlubed so it is not fun at all to turn
2. It won't let me upload csTimer screenshots for some reason

I should probably start practicing again, though.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Umm... I figured I needed to start practicing so I opened up csTimer and had like the 3 5 second pauses and took another 3 seconds to recongize H-perm and then I did the wrong alg and then had to fix it half way through but I still got a 50?? This was my first timed solve in like 2 weeks...


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm gonna abandon the weeks thing because I'm lazy.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06
solves/total: 18/18

single
best: 42.735
worst: 1:30.927

mean of 3
current: 50.046 (σ = 3.12)
best: 46.419 (σ = 4.08)

avg of 5
current: 54.057 (σ = 4.03)
best: 50.135 (σ = 4.13)

avg of 12
current: 1:00.268 (σ = 10.14)
best: 58.376 (σ = 10.76)

Average: 58.608 (σ = 10.75)
Mean: 59.522

Time List:
1. 50.805 R L D F' U R B L F2 U F2 R2 U D L2 U R2 D2 F2 
2. 45.716 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F' U' F2 R U2 R' D' L F' U2 
3. 42.735 F2 U R2 L D L' B D2 L' R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 
4. 1:01.405 B' U' B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L B R' F U' F2 
5. 53.884 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B2 F' D B2 U' R B2 R' D2 B' 
6. 1:17.542 B2 L U F D' B D L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U R' B 
7. 59.025 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F' U2 L U2 B L F' U' L 
8. 1:10.267 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B F U2 F D' B2 L F' L R2 D B L R' 
9. 51.925 B D' F U' R F U B2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L2 B2 D 
10. 1:18.152 L' B2 L B2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' F U B2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' 
11. 1:07.482 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 L' D F' U B' F' L2 U2 
12. 45.705 L' U D B2 L' F' B D2 L' D' R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 
13. 1:30.927 L F2 B L F' B L U D' R' B2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 L U2 D2 L 
14. 58.614 U' B2 D L' F' R' F U D' F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 
15. 1:07.074 U2 R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' B' R D' B' F2 U2 F U F 
16. 50.939 U' R B D2 L F' R' F' D B D2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B R2 B2 
17. 52.619 F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R U2 B F' L B' L' D' F2 
18. 46.580 U' B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L R2 D B2 F L' B' U2 F'


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 7, 2020)

This seems to be a very one sided thread.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> This seems to be a very one sided thread.


I just revived this thread, so no one really cares about it right now.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Umm... I figured I needed to start practicing so I opened up csTimer and had like the 3 5 second pauses and took another 3 seconds to recongize H-perm and then I did the wrong alg and then had to fix it half way through but I still got a 50?? This was my first timed solve in like 2 weeks...


Sometimes breaks can be good lol.


brododragon said:


> I'm gonna abandon the weeks thing because I'm lazy.


Oof. I have to tell you, my goals set on my thread I generally don’t actively practise, and when I should be working on, say, inspection time usage, my brain says: ‘Do more solves’


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

New PB Ao5 and PB single! I got a counting 43!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

I set all my PBs in one session


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

GJ! Getting faster pretty quickly


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> GJ! Getting faster pretty quickly


I'd probably be sub-50 globally but I ALWAYS mess up my PLL's. Also new Ao12: 52.521


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 7, 2020)

Are you a minute with most methods or just petrus?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Just Petrus. I average 1:30 with beginners and have never timed a 4LLL CFOP solve.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> and have never timed a 4LLL CFOP solve.



Do it.

(again, I can plagiarize Palatine cause he's dead for real this time)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Do it.
> 
> (again, I can plagiarize Palatine cause he's dead for real this time)


Got 1:25, 45, and 52. So, around my normal average.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Ayy new PB 38.008


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ayy new PB 38.008


Nice!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nice!


It was fullstep, too. Just good flow and recognition.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Got 1:25, 45, and 52. So, around my normal average.



Did a Petrus solve, got 33.98


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did a Petrus solve, got 33.98


Good job?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Good job?



24.07 this time, used yellow 223. EO is so slow for me lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

new ao5 pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 45.856

Time List:
1. 49.924 L2 U2 R B2 L B2 R' D2 R B2 L2 R' F U B2 L' R' D' B F' D' 
2. (58.552) U2 L' U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 U' R' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 R 
3. (42.009) U2 B' L U B D' B' D R' U2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F D2 
4. 43.652 D B2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R D2 B2 R D L2 D B' F' L D' R' 
5. 43.993 F U F2 L U' R2 F' U2 R' U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Times dropping pretty quick


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

Lost my main (I should probably find it soon or I might never), so I decided to learn intuitive L4E for Pyra and do a session:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-22
solves/total: 53/54

single
best: 6.00
worst: 37.69

mean of 3
current: 21.02 (σ = 6.20)
best: 14.71 (σ = 4.09)

avg of 5
current: 20.93 (σ = 6.09)
best: 16.40 (σ = 3.33)

avg of 12
current: 19.40 (σ = 4.42)
best: 18.77 (σ = 4.50)

Average: 21.66 (σ = 6.03)
Mean: 21.49


Spoiler: Solves



Time List:
1. 34.40 U R L B L U R' B' b 
2. 25.15 U' L' U' R L U L U r' 
3. 26.22 B' R' B U B U R B l b' u' 
4. DNF(18.07) L B' U R B' R U' B' r b u 
5. 27.47 R' B' R L R' U' L' B' U' l r' b' 
6. 26.97 U' L U R U' R' B L' r b 
7. 15.32 U R' U R' L U' B R l' r b' u' 
8. 18.46 U B' L R U R' B' L' l r' b u 
9. 10.35 R' B R B' R B L' B l 
10. 36.38 R' B' L B U R' L R' l' 
11. 15.85 B L' R' U' R L' U B l' u' 
12. 23.81+ B' U L R B' L' U' L' l' r u 
13. 17.29 U' L' B' L R B' L B' L r' u' 
14. 32.63 L B' L' B' R' L' R' L' l' r' b u' 
15. 25.88 U R' B' L R' L' B' R' L' l' r u' 
16. 25.00 L B U' B R' L' R' B L' r' b u 
17. 11.37 R U R L' R' U B R' l' b 
18. 28.67 R L U' B L' R L B l r' u 
19. 6.00 L' B' L' B U L' R' U' r' b 
20. 26.95 B' L U B U' B R B' l r' b u 
21. 22.63 L R B' R' U' B' R' U' u 
22. 28.00 R U R L U' L' B' U l' b 
23. 19.37 B' R L B L U' B' U' l r' u 
24. 23.74 U L' U R B L B U' b u 
25. 10.19+ U' L U B' L' R U B' 
26. 29.20 B U R' B' R L' B' L' r b' u' 
27. 24.37+ R B L R' L B' R' B' l r b u 
28. 12.93 L' U R L U L U' L b' u' 
29. 22.85+ R' B R' U B R L' B' r' b u 
30. 8.82 R L' B' R' B L' R' U l r b u' 
31. 19.58 L U' B' R L R' B' R' l' r' b' 
32. 16.68 L B' U' L' B U L' R' U' l' r' u 
33. 32.25 B U' L B' U L R U' l b u 
34. 16.38 U L' R L' B U' B' R' b' 
35. 22.32 L B' U' B' L R L' R' r b u 
36. 19.20 R U' R U' R U' B U l r b u 
37. 37.69+ U B R' U B' R' B' L' l r u 
38. 24.86 L' U R B U' R' U' R' l' r u' 
39. 11.27 B' R' U' B L R' L R' B' l' b 
40. 26.79 U L' R' B L R' L' R' b' u 
41. 24.17 R B U L U R' L B u' 
42. 20.95 U' B L U' R' B' U L l' r b' u 
43. 24.43 L' R B U' L' R L R r' b' u 
44. 17.10 B U B R' U R' L' U' l b u' 
45. 15.85 B L U' R' B L' U R' l b u 
46. 18.34 L' R B' R' L' R' L' U R' l b 
47. 12.87 R U B U' B U L' U r b' 
48. 20.85 B L R' L U R' U R' b u 
49. 21.82 L' U' L' U' R' B' U' B l' r' b u 
50. 10.58 R B R U R U L' B r b 
51. 25.50 U L' U B' L' R U R l' r' u 
52. 23.27 R' U' L B R' L R U l r' b u' 
53. 14.01 R' U' L U L U' R B U' l 
54. 25.78 R B' R U L' B' U R l' b


Btw, here's the scramble for actual scramble for the 6.00: U' R' L' B' L B' R' B' l r'. Long story short, I copied the scramble, accidently deleted it, accidently triggered a solve, deleted it, which resulted in the scramble being cleared. 1 move V, then L3E skip. 9-mover.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Such a satisfying Pyra time trend.

solves/total: 71/72

single
best: 6.00
worst: 37.69

mean of 3
current: 16.34 (σ = 5.51)
best: 11.42 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 5
current: 15.38 (σ = 2.38)
best: 12.61 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 12
current: 15.15 (σ = 3.27)
best: 14.67 (σ = 2.46)

Average: 20.07 (σ = 5.84)
Mean: 20.11


Spoiler: Solves



Time List:
1. 34.40 U R L B L U R' B' b 
2. 25.15 U' L' U' R L U L U r' 
3. 26.22 B' R' B U B U R B l b' u' 
4. DNF(18.07) L B' U R B' R U' B' r b u 
5. 27.47 R' B' R L R' U' L' B' U' l r' b' 
6. 26.97 U' L U R U' R' B L' r b 
7. 15.32 U R' U R' L U' B R l' r b' u' 
8. 18.46 U B' L R U R' B' L' l r' b u 
9. 10.35 R' B R B' R B L' B l 
10. 36.38 R' B' L B U R' L R' l' 
11. 15.85 B L' R' U' R L' U B l' u' 
12. 23.81+ B' U L R B' L' U' L' l' r u 
13. 17.29 U' L' B' L R B' L B' L r' u' 
14. 32.63 L B' L' B' R' L' R' L' l' r' b u' 
15. 25.88 U R' B' L R' L' B' R' L' l' r u' 
16. 25.00 L B U' B R' L' R' B L' r' b u 
17. 11.37 R U R L' R' U B R' l' b 
18. 28.67 R L U' B L' R L B l r' u 
19. 6.00 L' B' L' B U L' R' U' r' b 
20. 26.95 B' L U B U' B R B' l r' b u 
21. 22.63 L R B' R' U' B' R' U' u 
22. 28.00 R U R L U' L' B' U l' b 
23. 19.37 B' R L B L U' B' U' l r' u 
24. 23.74 U L' U R B L B U' b u 
25. 10.19+ U' L U B' L' R U B' 
26. 29.20 B U R' B' R L' B' L' r b' u' 
27. 24.37+ R B L R' L B' R' B' l r b u 
28. 12.93 L' U R L U L U' L b' u' 
29. 22.85+ R' B R' U B R L' B' r' b u 
30. 8.82 R L' B' R' B L' R' U l r b u' 
31. 19.58 L U' B' R L R' B' R' l' r' b' 
32. 16.68 L B' U' L' B U L' R' U' l' r' u 
33. 32.25 B U' L B' U L R U' l b u 
34. 16.38 U L' R L' B U' B' R' b' 
35. 22.32 L B' U' B' L R L' R' r b u 
36. 19.20 R U' R U' R U' B U l r b u 
37. 37.69+ U B R' U B' R' B' L' l r u 
38. 24.86 L' U R B U' R' U' R' l' r u' 
39. 11.27 B' R' U' B L R' L R' B' l' b 
40. 26.79 U L' R' B L R' L' R' b' u 
41. 24.17 R B U L U R' L B u' 
42. 20.95 U' B L U' R' B' U L l' r b' u 
43. 24.43 L' R B U' L' R L R r' b' u 
44. 17.10 B U B R' U R' L' U' l b u' 
45. 15.85 B L U' R' B L' U R' l b u 
46. 18.34 L' R B' R' L' R' L' U R' l b 
47. 12.87 R U B U' B U L' U r b' 
48. 20.85 B L R' L U R' U R' b u 
49. 21.82 L' U' L' U' R' B' U' B l' r' b u 
50. 10.58 R B R U R U L' B r b 
51. 25.50 U L' U B' L' R U R l' r' u 
52. 23.27 R' U' L B R' L R U l r' b u' 
53. 14.01 R' U' L U L U' R B U' l 
54. 25.78 R B' R U L' B' U R l' b 
55. 18.80+ R B L' B' R' L' U B' R' r b u' 
56. 13.90+ R' B' L' B U L U B' l r' b' 
57. 23.76+ U' R B U' R' B L B' l b' u' 
58. 18.32+ U R L' R B L' B R l r b' 
59. 16.80 U L' B' U L B L U' l' r' b 
60. 10.11 L' B' R' L' U L' R' L l' u' 
61. 13.40 R' U B U R B' R' L' l b' u' 
62. 10.75 U R L U' R' L' B' U B' l' r' b' u 
63. 13.68 B' U R B U' B' R' L l b u 
64. 14.22 B' U' R' B' U R' B U r' 
65. 25.21 R U L U' B' U R B' l r' u 
66. 18.67 B' L' R' L' U L' B' L r' 
67. 13.00 B U' R' B' L B' R' U L' l' b' 
68. 12.63 L' U' L R L' B L' U' l r b' u 
69. 16.80 R L U' R U' L R U' l r b' 
70. 16.72+ B' U' R' L R' U' L R' l r b u 
71. 21.65 U R L' U' R' L B L' l r b u' 
72. 10.65 U' L' B U B U L U' l u


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

@brododragon What methods do you use for pyra?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

TheRouxGuy said:


> @brododragon What methods do you use for pyra?


L4E. Just learned it a few days ago. I also know keyhole, but whenever the top is done, the V is easy, so method netruality isn't that good.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 23, 2020)

i just realised i am faster than u


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i just realised i am faster than u


On 3x3?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 23, 2020)

yeas


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Ughh just realised I lost my MGC 2x2...


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ughh just realised I lost my MGC 2x2...


THIS IS WHAT I CALL AN EMERGENCY

Also thats why I like the MGC line so much, good prices, better performance, hotel, trivago. My old stickered MGC died a few months ago but my replacement is working quite well.


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> THIS IS WHAT I CALL AN EMERGENCY
> 
> Also thats why I like the MGC line so much, good prices, better performance, hotel, trivago. My old stickered MGC died a few months ago but my replacement is working quite well.


Well I don't think it's as lost as my main was a bit ago. Also random completely unrelated sidenote (because I can do that in my thread!), I've already almost used a third of my DNM-37 in a couple days lubing puzzles for fun. (2x2x3 and a whole bunch of drops in my mega are the most noteworthy of uselessness). I did setup my YLM Squan M and I'm loving it, when I get better I'll probably do some mods that everyone seems to suggest.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 1, 2020)

What is the setup for your YLM? Mine is almost completely dry aside from some speedy and silk and I love it. Super crispy and although its not my main over the Volt v2 I plan on getting pro shop versions of both to see what I like more. Also have you added magnets to the edges? Some people also add magnets to the slice but I like mine just fine. Some of the extra magnetized slices I've felt were very jarring and I prefer a smoother slice


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> What is the setup for your YLM? Mine is almost completely dry aside from some speedy and silk and I love it. Super crispy and although its not my main over the Volt v2 I plan on getting pro shop versions of both to see what I like more. Also have you added magnets to the edges? Some people also add magnets to the slice but I like mine just fine. Some of the extra magnetized slices I've felt were very jarring and I prefer a smoother slice


Some Command on the screw, DNM-37 and Silk really in all the nooks and crannies, and then just a little Fleet on the pieces. Smooth and soft feel, effortless slices, and controllable but speedy U/D moves. Also, no, it's not fully magnetic, but the current magnets are already a bit overwhelming for me, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

Okay, I'll do an ao30 tomorrow and try to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## brododragon (May 4, 2020)

I FOUND MGC 2x2!!!

Also, don't judge me.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I FOUND MGC 2x2!!!
> 
> Also, don't judge me.
> View attachment 12048


I'm only going to judge the fact that you use safari instead of chrome

(It's not a big deal because safari, firefox, and chrome are all pretty much the same in terms of how good they are. Edge and explorer on the other hand, well let me just say it's like comparing a zhanchi to a Wrm.)


----------



## brododragon (May 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm only going to judge the fact that you use safari instead of chrome
> 
> (It's not a big deal because safari, firefox, and chrome are all pretty much the same in terms of how good they are. Edge and explorer on the other hand, well let me just say it's like comparing a zhanchi to a Wrm.)


Nah it's my iPhone. I use Google on my computer, and Safari is just more embedded and optimized on iPhones. Also, my phone counts SS as videogame time, so it's my biggest video game time use.


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm only going to judge the fact that you use safari instead of chrome
> 
> (It's not a big deal because safari, firefox, and chrome are all pretty much the same in terms of how good they are. Edge and explorer on the other hand, well let me just say it's like comparing a zhanchi to a Wrm.)



You have to go Safari, it is the way of life


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You have to go Safari, it is the way of life


Not on PC...


----------



## alexiscubing (May 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> THIS IS WHAT I CALL AN EMERGENCY
> 
> Also thats why I like the MGC line so much, good prices, better performance, hotel, trivago. My old stickered MGC died a few months ago but my replacement is working quite well.


The hotel trivago meme lol
EVery single video we used to do had this description
Comp: blah
Cube used: blah
Comp result: blah
Hotel: Trivago


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> The hotel trivago meme lol
> EVery single video we used to do had this description
> Comp: blah
> Cube used: blah
> ...



Man, I knew ZZ-Blah was a thing, but Comp-Blah??


----------



## ProStar (May 6, 2020)

Oh wow, I just got a lot faster! New PB is 19.89 and I got a sub-30 Ao5! I'm so much better at Petrus now. Previous PB was like 30 and last pic I posted was like 1:00 Ao5


----------



## ProStar (May 6, 2020)

Wow I should use CFOP! I found a long lost session of CFOP solves by me and I had a 12.22!


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh wow, I just got a lot faster! New PB is 19.89 and I got a sub-30 Ao5! I'm so much better at Petrus now. Previous PB was like 30 and last pic I posted was like 1:00 Ao5





ProStar said:


> Wow I should use CFOP! I found a long lost session of CFOP solves by me and I had a 12.22!


Your not fooling anyone.


Actually, though, got a new PB: 34.790.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

Getting back into practicing.


----------



## brododragon (May 14, 2020)

Graph


----------



## brododragon (May 14, 2020)

New PB
U F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F R' D' F L2 F D' B'
Spoiler: Reconstruction
I did a weird EO but that got me my free block+free pair, so, eh.

btw 28.036 because I locked up so much and got so surprised by that free pair.

@PetrusQuber


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> New PB
> U F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F R' D' F L2 F D' B'
> Spoiler: Reconstruction
> I did a weird EO but that got me my free block+free pair, so, eh.
> ...


GJ! What’s your average now?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 14, 2020)

Ur rate of improvement is slow 
Cause it took me 20 days to break sub 30


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

Not everyone practises jsut 3x3, or practises as much.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 14, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Ur rate of improvement is slow
> Cause it took me 20 days to break sub 30


That's not a very nice thing to say


----------



## brododragon (May 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> GJ! What’s your average now?


45-55 depending on the day.


Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Ur rate of improvement is slow
> Cause it took me 20 days to break sub 30


I don't really devote much time to 3x3.


PetrusQuber said:


> Not everyone practises jsut 3x3, or practises as much.


Probably don't practice enough


WarriorCatCuber said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say


Eh, who cares.


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

How do you export jperm.net drilling sessions?


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Ughhh... I had pre-solved AUF but i decided to do a random U' and plus 2ed a 32.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 18, 2020)

I'm sorry to say this, but you shouldn't be drilling algs until you're sub-30 at least. I'm sub-20 and I never drilled my PLLs or OCLLs.


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

You should absolutely be drilling algs as early as possible


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You should absolutely be drilling algs as early as possible


Yeah well at least be consistently sub-40


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but you shouldn't be drilling algs until you're sub-30 at least. I'm sub-20 and I never drilled my PLLs or OCLLs.


Yeah it was mostly just to see where I'm at. Anyway, here are the times:


Spoiler: Best Averages









Spoiler: Best Times







Also, PB opportunity (got a 29) but I locked up on the Ja Perm and lost a second to a U3 AUF.


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

28.698


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah it was mostly just to see where I'm at. Anyway, here are the times:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Best Averages
> ...


Are those including recognition?


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Are those including recognition?


No. I decided to not do recog because I don't tend to have problems with it.

Also, PB opportunity:
F2 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 D B2 R' D' R2 U B L2 R D' F
but I siked myself out so bad i got a 43.


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

Broke a bunch of PBs and got a couple sub-20s.


EDIT: I can't Englishing.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Broke a bunch of PBs and got a couple sub-20s.
> View attachment 12270


I'm sorry, but I don't see any sub-20s


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see any sub-20s


Oops I'm dumb sub-30s


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oops I'm dumb sub-30s


Ah ok


----------



## brododragon (Jun 11, 2020)

New PB Single!
25.106 R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 L F2 B
Would've been a 23 but I messed up the U Perm so bad. Recon coming soon.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Recon:

// Inspection
B' R' D' B D2 // 222
L' U L U' // 223
z' L' U L F' R U' R' // EO
y U L' z R2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // F2L
U' l' U' L U l F' L' F // OCLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Recon:
> 
> // Inspection
> B' R' D' B D2 // 222
> ...


I thought you messed up the U perm


----------



## brododragon (Jun 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I thought you messed up the U perm


I did a little U3 thing, but decided to not include it because I'm lazy.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Thought I got a new PB, but it was a misscramble...
L D U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U L R U B2 R2 F' U'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thought I got a new PB, but it was a misscramble...
> L D U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U L R U B2 R2 F' U'


@pjk can we get a F react? I feel like its the only react that I could possibly use to pay my respects to Brodo.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> @pjk can we get a F react? I feel like its the only react that I could possibly use to pay my respects to Brodo.


You should look at www.Hypixel.net reacts. Everything is pretty much useless, but fun.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You should look at www.Hypixel.net reacts. Everything is pretty much useless, but fun.



Hypixel has good reacts. I am a very active member of the community. I think I've posted at least once


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hypixel has good reacts. I am a very active member of the community. I think I've posted at least once


Ha, I just posted (because my little brother fell for a phishing scam)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 25, 2020)

L B2 L D2 B2 L B2 R U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B R' B' U' B' U

3 move 2x2x2. 29.80.

Edit: there was a 2 mover.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 25, 2020)

B R' L2 U' F' D' L2 B2 R' U D2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U

2 move 2x2x2! I completely blew it though with a 41.45.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> L B2 L D2 B2 L B2 R U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B R' B' U' B' U
> 
> 3 * 2* move 2x2x2. 29.80.


5 move 223


----------



## brododragon (Jul 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 5 move 223


wait a second... what's the two move 222?

z' // inspection
R D B2 L' F U' R' U' // 222
z y' L F R' F' R F2 // 223
x' z L' U2 L F' R U' R' // EO
y U2 L U L U L // F2L
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL
U' // AUF

weird solve


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> wait a second... what's the two move 222?
> 
> z' // inspection
> R D B2 L' F U' R' U' // 222
> ...


Lol the two mover is so obvious, D2 L’, if you’re asking about the 2x2x3, check out YBR
Indeed a weird solve


----------



## brododragon (Jul 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lol the two mover is so obvious, D2 L’, if you’re asking about the 2x2x3, check out YBR


oh, I misscrambled.

y // inspection
L' B' L' F' U2 // 222
x' U' L2 U2 // 223
z x' L' U L F R U2 R' // EO
y U' L2 U L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U // PLL
Solid solve. 26.454! So close!


----------



## brododragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Such a big opportunity and I blew it.

x // inspection
R' B L' U L U2 // 222 (6/41)
x' y U F U R2 // 223 (4/41)
y L2 U' L U L2 U' L2 U' L // F2L (9/41)
l' U' L U R U' L' U x' // OLL (8/41)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/41)

/* 
41 STM
48 QTM
41 HTM

28.511s
1.43 TPS
*/


----------



## brododragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Soooo, all the sudden I started being sub-40 (maybe?). I think something just clicked. Just beat every single Ao and Mo PB I track in one solve.
So yeah. That happened.


----------



## brododragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Got my Ao50 sub-40!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> View attachment 12923
> Got my Ao50 sub-40!


Nice your improving alot also are you learning any algs


----------



## brododragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Nice your improving alot also are you learning any algs


Thanks! Not recently, but I'll just learn some when I feel like it. Rn I know 2-Look OLL (1-Look because pre-done EO) and these PLL's: Aa, Ab, E, F, H, Ja, Jb, Na, Ra, T, Ua, Ub, Y, Z. Hopefully didn't forget anything.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Rn I know 2-Look OLL (1-Look because pre-done EO)



Best part of ZZ & Petrus


----------



## brododragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey @WoowyBaby could you explain intuitive CP? I figured out CO, but can't, for the life of me, figure out CP.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 17, 2020)

Buuummmpppiiitttyyy??


----------



## brododragon (Aug 17, 2020)

Bump bump bump

I went to two weddings because apperently quarantine is the best time to do it. Also, tighter schedule so way less time for cubing.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Hey @WoowyBaby could you explain intuitive CP? I figured out CO, but can't, for the life of me, figure out CP.


Okay!
First, carefully memorize positions really close to solved, and this makes it easy to intuitively 'set up' to one of these positions.
Here's a premade list. Apply the inverse of these sequences and see how it solves the cube!
R2 F2 R2 - R2 U' R2 - R2 U' F2 R2 - R2 U R2 U' R2 - etc. etc.
Don't treat this as algorithms per se, just get familair with all of the ways CP can look like when it's really close to solved!

Now it's kind of hard for me to simply explain with words how to really solve CP, it's kind of just a thing you sort of aquire, so I'll walkthrough some examples!

Scramble: R2 F' R2 U2 F U F' U2 R' and some random CO solution: x2 R2 U R'
U' // At this point, I completely know how to solve the cube from here because I know the Ortega PBL algs (but you do not need to know any algs to solve PBL optimally except the basic fundamental cases, btw, but, if you want to know how to solve PBL simply for speedsolving and nothing else, I would totally suggest brute force memorizing a ton of stuff. But, I'm going to assume you don't want to do that.)
R2 U' B2 // This sets the cube up to the R2 U R2 type of case
U2 R2 U' R2 // Finish the 2x2, and this is PBL in 8 moves (optimal).
Scramble: F U F R2 F U R2 U' F' and some random CO solution: x' R2 U' R'
U R2 U2 // Lol finish - I recognized this instantly. PBL in 3 moves (optimal). 6 move total solution lolol!!
Scramble: F2 R2 F' U F' U R' F2 R2 and some random CO solution: x' y R' U' R
Now, I can tell instantly that this case sucks. I know from experience that this type of case can't be solved easily and this is a bad case.
I will attempt to set this up to a combination of R2 U R2 U' R2 with R2 F2 R2.
U' R2 U' // Setting up to R2 U R2 U' R2 + R2 F2 R2 case lololol ew
R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 // Finish the 2x2 cube, PBL in 9 moves (optimal). I thought this would be atleast 10-11 moves for this PBL for be honest, I'm surprised. Nice.!
Scramble: U' F U' F R' F2 R U' R and some random CO solution: z2 U R' U R
Okay, for this one, again, this PBL case is not very close to anything that is close to solved, so again, I know this one is bad, but I specifically want you to notice the way in which I solve this one.
F2 U2 L2 // Forming a 3/4 layer block and a bar on top, which, when the bar is split, turns it into R2 U R2 U' R2 case.
U B2 U // Setup
R2 U' R2 U R2 // Finish the 2x2 cube, PBL in 11 moves (optimal once again). Total solution of 14 moves ewww lolol

Alright I'll do one last example for you:
U R F' R U2 R F U2 F and CO: z U2 R U' R
I saw exactly what the PBL was before I even finished CO, so I "cancelled into it" and ending with R instead of R'.
U R2 U' R2 U2 // Simply solving PBL with the easy R2 U R2 type of case. PBL in 5 moves.

Of these 5 CP/PBL solutions, 5 out of 5 of them were optimal. So for me at least, solving 2x2 CP/PBL optimally is very trivial. Average length was 7.20 moves.

I hope that helped you solve CP on the 2x2! At first there is a bit of a learning curve, but after a while, you'll totally get used to all of the ways CP can be on the 2x2. If you need any specific help on how to intuitively solve some CP cases, just lmk!


----------



## brododragon (Aug 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Okay!
> First, carefully memorize positions really close to solved, and this makes it easy to intuitively 'set up' to one of these positions.
> Here's a premade list. Apply the inverse of these sequences and see how it solves the cube!
> R2 F2 R2 - R2 U' R2 - R2 U' F2 R2 - R2 U R2 U' R2 - etc. etc.
> ...


Thanks, this is really helpful. Already getting accustomed to the basics!


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

hi im back


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 7, 2020)

I think a good way to accomplish this remarkable feat is to eat 500 cupcakes


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 7, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I think a good way to accomplish this remarkable feat is to eat 500 cupcakes


*Every. Day.*


----------



## brododragon (Dec 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> *Every. Day.*


*Yes.*


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

Cupcakes...


----------



## qwr (Dec 8, 2020)

next up: road to sub-8 cupcake method


----------



## ProStar (Dec 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> next up: road to sub-8 cupcake method



Changing my nomination for best Method Proposal


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Changing my nomination for best Method Proposal


Me too!


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2020)

first solve in a long while, rlly good

i just got a solve where i was doing LB and then all the sudden all but two corners were solved. But I forgot the OLL so I did a sune but then messed up the other OLL.

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_D_...B2_U-_D-_R2_F2_R2_U&alg=x2_D_R_L2_U-_L2_U-_x2 here's the scramble and as far as i got in recon if anyone cares.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Jam88 (Jan 5, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> View attachment 14448


What the heck? Did u just not check for ages, or did someone reactolution you?!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 5, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> What the heck? Did u just not check for ages, or did someone reactolution you?!



200% legit


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

100% legit not fake


----------



## brododragon (Jan 5, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> What the heck? Did u just not check for ages, or did someone reactolution you?!


T'was BenChristman1

Umm I can't find that website with a bunch of algs, what's it called? it had 3x3, 2x2, and for some reason sqaun i think.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 5, 2021)

brododragon said:


> Umm I can't find that website with a bunch of algs, what's it called? it had 3x3, 2x2, and for some reason sqaun i think.


That would be Algdb.net probably. Most people nowadays say speedcubedb.com is better though. (hint...it is.)


----------



## brododragon (Jan 5, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> That would be Algdb.net probably. Most people nowadays say speedcubedb.com is better though. (hint...it is.)


oh ty. Kids these days with there really good alg sites...

ha speedcubedb didn't have my alg, but agldb did  Algdb: 1 Speedcubedb: 0


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

brododragon said:


> ha speedcubedb didn't have my alg, but agldb did  Algdb: 1 Speedcubedb: 0


to counter that, speedcubedb has more 3x3 alg sets than algdb, i think I saw old ponchman in 3x3 and other sets, so Algdb: 1 Speedcubedb: 1

EDIT: Sorry not old pochman, its OP corners, M2 edges, and OP edges


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> to counter that, speedcubedb has more 3x3 alg sets than algdb, i think I saw old ponchman in 3x3 and other sets, so Algdb: 1 Speedcubedb: 1
> 
> EDIT: Sorry not old pochman, its OP corners, M2 edges, and OP edges


also some totally irrelevant stuff like roux and big cubes 
EDIT: Alex I was being sarcastic


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> also some totally irrelevant stuff like roux and big cubes


Is that a problem? Some people use Roux, ya know!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 6, 2021)

yeah there are big cubes too in speedcubedb where you can learn oll and pll parity in 4x4 and other sets in big cubes, so I can see why Crispy cubing says that speedcubedb is better


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Is that a problem? Some people use Roux, ya know!


I was saying that roux was a lot more important than OP algs. (Sarcasm, maybe it was why I put this  )


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I was saying that roux was a lot more important than OP algs. (Sarcasm, maybe it was why I put this  )


oh i didn't see that speedcubedb had roux alg sets, thats really good for roux users.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 6, 2021)

oh no what have i done


Nir1213 said:


> to counter that, speedcubedb has more 3x3 alg sets than algdb, i think I saw old ponchman in 3x3 and other sets, so Algdb: 1 Speedcubedb: 1
> 
> EDIT: Sorry not old pochman, its OP corners, M2 edges, and OP edges


yeah i think it's better

But it doesn't have one of my algs, making it totally irrelevant and useless


----------



## brododragon (Jan 6, 2021)

im getting back into it, very noice


----------



## brododragon (Jan 6, 2021)

ayy sub-30 up to EO was pretty bad, but i starting going very vroom after that


----------

